# strange brown spot on window sill



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi all, don't know if anyone can help but wife is worried about a leak and wanted me to ask.....:

New construction, we have a brownish slightly raised spot about 3" by 1" on one of our bottom window sills where the sill meets the window. the sill is made of 1" MDF and has a couple of coats of semi-gloss paint on it (I installed and painted). The window gets alot of afternoon sun, could that warp/stain MDF? Any opinions..... thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Is taking a picture and posting it possible?


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

is the brown spot where your cat sits ?


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Is taking a picture and posting it possible?


 
up close picture....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks like a water stain to me. We usually see these in such a location, because the window is leaking from above that area, and it is dripping directly onto that point. The water then causes the MDF to swell up.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Water stain to me also


----------



## badnews582008 (May 18, 2008)

yea, its a water stain.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

any ideas on how to go about diagnosing problem area or how to fix??? it doesn't appear to be dripping from top of window as no brown spots on top (will double check next time it rains)... It is showing up on two windows (both on gable ends of house with roof overhang farther up than other windows. Windows are vinyl low e, vinyl siding exterior. I personally saw weatherproofing tape covering all 4 sides of windows before siding was installed (it is code here I think) House is less than 1 year old.

Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Next rain storms, check those windows. The first course of action is to fix any leaks. Water could also be coming in from above the windows and leaking down "through" them...

Second: Remove those pathetic MDF sills (stools) and replace with real wood.

My 2 cents....


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Could it be from condensation on the windows runing on to it?


----------

